# Near Record Flathead + Flathead Report



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

My buddy Joey nearly broke the state records yesterday with a 54.8lb flathead weighed by FWC. He said he about wanted to cry when he found out he just missed the record. After weighing the fish Joey took her back to the river and set or loose to get bigger. Love the CPR. 

I hit the river last night and caught a few studs while solo fishing. No real monster but my big fish weighed 29.7lbs. I ran out of bait by midnight and was scavenging bait off the deck. 

That damn fog rolled in and made for some dangerous navigating, I could see me bow lights.

After fishing all night I turned all these guys loose at the ramp before calling it a night at 6:30 am.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Woulda been a pile of fish sticks!!! Escambia or a secret river?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sure said:


> Woulda been a pile of fish sticks!!! Escambia or a secret river?


He catches plenty of eater size fish to fill the freezer. These big fish Gens are is great demand in Florida.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Great fish looks like a fun night?


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Damn! That thing is huge!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Never got a call back from ya Glen...what's up w/that brother? Come to my neck and leave me hanging, I tell ya! 

Congrats to your buddy, that's a monster!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Great photos. Of course the next question on the release is 'what ramp' :whistling:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice catch! Tell your buddy to watch out though, the flathead mafia will be out to get him for holding her by the gills....Good job on the release, if I ever tangle with another monster I will let it go, they just don't fry up as good as a 10lber.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I HATE running out of bait. You just know the bite turned on minutes after you left.

Nice pile of flatheads.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the full report
So last night while on the river fishing solo all alone no one around. Picture me on one of Florida most dangerous stretches of river, I’m talking swift water and in some places inches deep with dead heads and fallen timber everywhere with only yards wide to maneuver in. I have a Boat with a 5,500 pound weight capacity that’s nearly as long as the river is wide in some places.
To add gas to the fire someone stole my brand new anchor before I ever used it. I had to tie off my gigantic boat while clinging to vines every time I changed locations.
Long story short I’m watching the weather report of a major fog advisory coming. So here I am on this bottle neck river with me motor trimmed as high as it can go just to keep from sucking sand in the impeller and busting my prop to shreds. The flathead bite is on fire! I’m running out of bait quickly thinking to myself “I could A-bail now and safely navigate back to the ramp before the fog hits, hell I’m already almost of out bait or option B- Hunker down wait the fog out while fishing like hell.” You know which one I took.
By midnight the fog rolled in and I could not see my bow lights I kid you not. It was a full moon last night and the river became pitch black from the dense fog. There was no more navigating after that. I ran out of bait by midnight and was catching flatheads on scraps of cut bluegills tails on the deck and crayfish that the flatheads were spitting back up.
I couldn't get off the river until almost 7 am.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

A great read for an ole plow boy from Alabama, who grew up fishing every hole of water I could find. Brings back lots of memories, not that I ever hooked one that big or certainly never got one to the bank/boat that big.

Thanks


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

You must not be fishing Yellow because it has pleny of water in it. Wish it would drop about 2 feet and clear up.


----------

